# GMC to check doctors' English skills



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2013)

The General Medical Council are to be given new powers to check the English-language skills of all doctors working in the UK, under government proposals.

At present it can only make language checks on doctors from outside Europe.

The government is carrying out a 12-week consultation on the changes.

In April, the government created a national list of doctors who can treat NHS patients. GPs wishing to be included will have to demonstrate their ability to speak English.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23989692


----------



## pav (Sep 7, 2013)

They ought to extend this to see if the doctors are capable of being a doctor, from experience would not trust some to carve up the Sunday joint.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2013)

Doctors have to be re-validated every 3 yrs (similar to what is being proposed for nurses), doesn't cover English competence however!
In my practise of 3 partners we have one suspended by the GMC and one banned by the GMS from prescribing pain killers (so if you fall down the mountain, just hope he doesn't get called out to treat you).  
They all speak perfect Scottish/English.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 7, 2013)

Part of the revalidation process involves feedback from colleagues and patients.


----------

